# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Vé Xem Phim 6D- Giảm Giá 50%

## trinhbaongan

Chuyên cung cấp vé xem phim 6D tại cụm rạp Royal city và Time City với giá cực rẻ chỉ có *45000*/ vé giảm 50% so với giá gốc. Đảm bảo, Ship hàng tận nơi 

*Liên hệ: Ms Phượng 0978978704, 0977390391*

Địa chỉ nhận vé: Ngõ 312 Nguyễn Trãi Thanh Xuân Hà Nội, Tòa nhà A5 khu đô thị Đại Kim Hoàng Mai Hà Nội 

Xem thêm tại: phim6d.blogspot.com


 3D,4D,5D là chưa đủ, hãy trải nghiệm với công nghệ xem phim 6D cảm giác mạnh - "Xem phim bằng tất cả các giác quan". Cơ hội ưu đãi đặc biệt chỉ còn *45000*/ vé giảm 50% so với giá gốc tại những trung tâm thương mại sầm uất bậc nhất Hà Nội – Times City & Royal City

*Điểm nổi bật*

- *Phim 6D* - Xem phim bằng tất cả các giác quan - "Kích thích cảm giác tột đỉnh"


- Kỹ thuật phim 6D hoàn hảo và tuyệt vời hơn khi được tổng hợp từ nhiều ưu điểm của phim 3D, 4D, 5D trước đó.


- Khán giả không chỉ thưởng thức những hình ảnh nổi không gian 3 chiều  “Màn hình cong đột phá, âm thanh nổi đa chiều” mà còn hóa thân vào nhân  vật, chuyển động, bay lượn với từng động tác của nhân vật trong phim;  trải nghiệm với các hiệu ứng thật đến bất ngờ: rung lắc, mưa, gió, bão  tuyết, lửa, khói, bong bóng, quấn chân, ma quái…

----------


## trinhbaongan

Sau  những buổi làm việc và học tập mệt mỏi, bạn cần phải có thời gian nghỉ  ngơi, thư giãn gặp ngỡ chia sẻ vơi gia đình và người thân... Bạn sẽ đi  đâu, làm gì cùng với người thân cho thật ý nghĩa và bổ ích...? rất nhiều  lựa chọn khiến chúng ta phải băn khoăn.


Cinema là nơi giải trí, thư giãn khiến bạn không thể bỏ qua. Không gian đẹp, văn minh, lịch sự, tràn ngập tình yêu...

----------


## dung89

Giờ còn có cả xem phim 6 D sao

----------

